# Tell me what you think of this little guy ^_^



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting this little guy ^_^ He was born just yesterday, and he's all white, and a long coat. He's such a little peanut right now :love5:





































And these are his parents 

His mum:










And his daddy:










What do you think?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

aww he is so cute and tiny. i say yes get him  his mom and dad are gorgeous.


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

His parents are beautiful! He's adorable. He'd make Yoshi a great little brother.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm with wonderchi and Jen! Go for it. The mama and daddy are gorgeous.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

How cute! His parents are absolutely adorable!!! I agree...you should definitely get him!


----------



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

All pups are cute!  I have a feeling the nose will be a tad too long.. 

His dad is very nice Chihuahua indeed, but I have to say the mum is not up to chi standard (my own opinion) I like the dads type alot thoug!.. Very cute yes, but if I wanted a good type chi I would atleast wait and study showquality chis and compare, I have to say.
And btw, it is impossible to tell how a puppy will develop at this early age. One have to wait till atleast 6 weeks to see if it is good type. Only thing is almost syre, is if they have an apple dome head (as they are supposed to have) at birth, it will most likely have one as an adult 

Wish you all the good luck in the world to find a little baby! :thumbleft: 
ccasion2:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Nubilott said:


> All pups are cute!  I have a feeling the nose will be a tad too long..
> 
> His dad is very nice Chihuahua indeed, but I have to say the mum is not up to chi standard (my own opinion) I like the dads type alot thoug!.. Very cute yes, but if I wanted a good type chi I would atleast wait and study showquality chis and compare, I have to say.
> And btw, it is impossible to tell how a puppy will develop at this early age. One have to wait till atleast 6 weeks to see if it is good type. Only thing is almost syre, is if they have an apple dome head (as they are supposed to have) at birth, it will most likely have one as an adult
> ...


Huh? What is wrong with the mother??!! I think both the mom and dad of the pup is georgeous! Why should "show quality" matter?????? I think if she wants the puppy, she should get him!!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Pookypeds said:


> Huh? What is wrong with the mother??!! I think both the mom and dad of the pup is georgeous! Why should "show quality" matter?????? I think if she wants the puppy, she should get him!!!


Thank you ^_^ I don't see anything wrong with the mother either myself. She is show quality anyway, she competes in shows and she wins. I think they are both beautiful myself. Besides, Yoshi isn't show quality but to me she is the most beautiful :love5:


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Susy has such BEAUTIFUL babies!!! I LOVE Blues Clues!!! I want him!!!! 

I think he is adorable and so worth it!!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hes beautiful and he looks just like my girl Fynn when she was born, i got her full white at 5 months old but eventually she turned creamy except her face is still white.......Might he develop the spots later like dalmation pups do?


----------



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

Pookypeds said:


> Huh? What is wrong with the mother??!! I think both the mom and dad of the pup is georgeous! Why should "show quality" matter?????? I think if she wants the puppy, she should get him!!!


Oh sorry, I did not mean to step on any toes...  She asked for opinions, are they only aloud if one has all good to say??

The dad looks to be perfect.. No worries.. The mom is probably fine, but in that photo it does not look like she is (in my eyes, and what I personally would look for) No harm ment.. Dont ask for opinions if one can not handle what others have to say..

BTW, show quality matters a great deal to me becouse:

1) I love Chihuahuas (the way they are supposed to look)
The Chihuahua is supposed to look the way it is said on the BREED STANDARD.

2) There has been too much bad breeding for money making purposes after they became "celeb dogs" "purse-puppies" and so called 'teacups'
With this came "defects" in looks, but most importantly health! 

(NO, I am NOT saying this one is bad breeding but talking in general)

If you like a puppy and that is what you are looking for then by all means go for it! 

But again dont ask for opinions if you can not take or accept what is replyed to you.

I had no intentions of creating a discussion I was simply trying to give one some feedback and again MY OPINION... 

I might be a bit blundt, and for that I do appologize. I am just a bit sad for all the people who seem to want a "shiwawa" for any price. Not even trying to find a good one. And I'm also a bit afraid of our lovely breeds develoment as the future looks bad for the Chihuahua we once saw. The Chihuahuas I love and tressure of all my hart. 

So, if someone ask for an opinion I will give mine. As it was I who were looking for the "close to perfect" pup.

Now If that makes it more clear, good luck again to finding the puppy of your dreams.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Show quality only matters in breeding, not in the puppies =/ Also I'm not sure who you were talking to there. You started out saying "she was only looking for opinions" and finished with a rather snarky "don't ask for opinions if you cannot take or accept what is replied to you". I didn't say anything about your comment 

What would be your ideal solution then for show quality dogs who have non-show quality puppies? Besides, he's only a day old, how can you possibly tell what he will look like?


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Nubilott said:


> Oh sorry, I did not mean to step on any toes...  She asked for opinions, are they only aloud if one has all good to say??
> 
> The dad looks to be perfect.. No worries.. The mom is probably fine, but in that photo it does not look like she is (in my eyes, and what I personally would look for) No harm ment.. Dont ask for opinions if one can not handle what others have to say..
> 
> ...


You seem to come off as "superior" in your attitude. The majority of us are on this forum because we love our chi's. They are our beloved pets. We are not stupid and stupidly choosing "inferior" chihuahuas. So what if they are not "show quality"! We love them all. You come across as a person who thinks they are right in their narrow minded attitude about the "perfect" chihuahua! Like I said....we are not all "showing" our chi's....they are our pets!


----------



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

*krista* said:


> Show quality only matters in breeding, not in the puppies =/ Also I'm not sure who you were talking to there. You started out saying "she was only looking for opinions" and finished with a rather snarky "don't ask for opinions if you cannot take or accept what is replied to you". I didn't say anything about your comment
> 
> What would be your ideal solution then for show quality dogs who have non-show quality puppies?


No sorry, I was talking in general.. sorry for not making that clear... *ooops*


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

*krista* said:


> What would be your ideal solution then for show quality dogs who have non-show quality puppies?


i'm curious about that myself.


----------



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

Pookypeds said:


> You seem to come off as "superior" in your attitude. The majority of us are on this forum because we love our chi's. They are our beloved pets. We are not stupid and stupidly choosing "inferior" chihuahuas. So what if they are not "show quality"! We love them all. You come across as a person who thinks they are right in their narrow minded attitude about the "perfect" chihuahua! Like I said....we are not all "showing" our chi's....they are our pets!


Hang on, Im not "superior" to anyone.. I'm just someone who fell in love with the breed. Yes offcourse you all love your babies, I would be surprised if not  who would not, as they are all perfect in their own way?.. My Chihuahuas are not perfect either and In "perfect" I mean in my eyes nor many other peoples eyes I see the imperfections in my own dogs too  ..

The breed standard has offcours room for personal preference so the perfect Chihuahua for me does not mean the same for another. In my opinion (again) the purpose of breeding any breed is to get as close to the standard for that breed as possible. If one finds their puppies better then their parents, they have done their job.

You say :

_You come across as a person who thinks they are right in their narrow minded attitude about the "perfect" chihuahua!_

Who's narrow minded? 
I do not intend to "be right" but I think the breed standards for any dogs is our guide to struggle to get them as "right" as we can.

All dogs can not be in the showring, offcourse not... But does do you really think that is a good excuse not to look for the best? I personally do not. But hey, I'm not the person to decide.. I just offerd my opinion..

I am sorry that I was so misunderstood... 

I myself have a chihuahua mix aswell at home. I love her of all my heart! Even tho she looks NOTHING like a chihuahua!!!!!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Okaaaaaay, back to the original question. Krista, I think that's one of the cutest little puppies I've ever seen and I bet Yoshi would love it.


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

Krista I love the way you call them little peanuts, it actually makes me laugh out loud!

But you are right, he is a little peanut and I think Yoshi would love a little peanut to play with. :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow everyone calm down. Krista asked for opinions, and Nubilott answered. 
Nubilott was just saying that the mom might not be completely breed standard, but if Krista doesn't have a problem with that, then that's great! :thumbup:

Very cute puppy!! Yoshi needs a little brother


----------



## clarinetplayer032009 (May 22, 2006)

I think he is adorable! You just have to remember that puppies grow up into bigger dogs!!!


----------



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

Katie 18 said:


> Wow everyone calm down. Krista asked for opinions, and Nubilott answered.
> Nubilott was just saying that the mom might not be completely breed standard, but if Krista doesn't have a problem with that, then that's great! :thumbup:
> 
> Very cute puppy!! Yoshi needs a little brother


Thanks Katie! 

And Krista, yes you are totally right and I did mention it before.. It is very difficult to see how a puppy wil turn out before it is atleast 6-8 weeks old. They change so much!

Yes the mum might be nicer in real life. But I wont know that. I simply responced to what I saw and what I would have done in that situation. 
The thing is I thought you wanted feedback, from the heart that is what I gave. Sorry if I did upset you. It was never my intention. On our norwegian forum we always told what we ment. Now I know that is not expected here. 

I know how nice it is to get puppy nr. 2... The happiness you see in your little as they suddanly have someone to play with  Lovely feeling! 

Again, good luck!

I hope you have YOUR dream pup!

If this is it, then good for you.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

clarinetplayer032009 said:


> I think he is adorable! You just have to remember that puppies grow up into bigger dogs!!!


Haha, that is a rather hard fact to forget, never mind remembering


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

Your so lucky to get another chi. I want another but it is just not possible right now. I would grab him up as soon as I could!! I think his mama is adorable and you should go for it!


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

he is so cute and Actually when I looked at the mom, she took my breath away, she just has a stunning look to her, "standard" or not I think she is beautiful and I think I would jump at the chance to have that little boy


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

sullysmum said:


> Hes beautiful and he looks just like my girl Fynn when she was born, i got her full white at 5 months old but eventually she turned creamy except her face is still white.......Might he develop the spots later like dalmation pups do?


The breeder we got our chis from said that whenever she has an all white puppy, they have always ended being more of a cream. Stewie is the perfect example...completely white as pup, now look at him!  But the ones that she's had that had a little bit of color to them, like say a dark spot, the white has always stayed white. So, I guess just something to keep in mind. I do think his parents are adorable, especially the daddy...I want him! 

So...are you getting him for sure or are you still undecided?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

gonna stick up for nuilott here, in that she got a little pounced on...
I have to agree, the mother is beautifull, but in that picture her nose and head dont look like the standard, it cojuld very well be the angle of the image, but in THAT picture...
she also never said that none show quality pups were woth any less, just stating that she was warey Because the mother looks a little less than 100% standard and pets or not, a breeder should be breeding for as close to standard as possible and should not be purposley breeding faults.

that being said, the father is gorgeous, id love a male like him for show purposes, GREAT head!

and the pup is uber cute, just rember, whites tend to darken into light cremes with age and itll be about 3 weeks before he starts showing sighns of patches...many "solid whites" at bith end up as parties by the time there a month old...(which in my opinion are adorable!)

as for the pup, hes certainly a peanut, looks like a nice size, head looks nice and normal and he looks nice and strong.
but its VERY difficult to say what hes gonna look like 1 week from now let alone in 8-12 weeks lol.
good luck, if hes a susy's chi their personaliteis are great...but if your looking for a stud/show boy dont make up your mind for certain untill hes a little older 
if your looking for a pet baby, id say let her know your interested!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Beautiful puppy & Mom & Dad If you want the puppy I hope you get him  That being said asking a question like what do you think means you have to know the answers you get might not be what you want. 

I'm not all into breed standard myself because I will love them no matter what & I have no intention of putting a dog in a show. I just require a pet


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I think Katie summed it up pretty well. :wink: Nubilott was just expressing their opinion.  

Both the parents are cute but that dad is :shock: stunning!


----------



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

I have to say thank you to _Kari_, _Alisha_ and last but not least _foxywench_.. I now see after reading _foxywench's_ post that I did probably seem a bit blunt. I guess it is because I'm not English and I guess I have difficulties getting across "mood and tone of voice" .
I am sorry for that but maybe you guys could ask me to make myself more clear before you get agitated or hurt.

Thanks.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Alisha said:


> Beautiful puppy & Mom & Dad If you want the puppy I hope you get him  That being said asking a question like what do you think means you have to know the answers you get might not be what you want.


Once again, I didn't have a problem with her answer, another member did  So I wish everyone would stop telling me not to ask for opinions if I don't like the answers =/


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

All pups are adorable and so is this one  ! As for the parents though..... depends on what you're looking for really. If you're looking for a show dog or a dog that you might be breeding, you need to be very careful about which breeder you contact. If you're looking for a pet, all that matters is that the dogs being used for breeding are healthy (they obviously need to be within standard), registered and that the breeder is responsible and knows how to read their pedigrees. I personally like the dad a lot!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I wasn't adressing you Krista it was just a statement for all to read


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

He IS a little peanut, isn't he?  I LOVE his mother's eyes and her coat color! So striking! And his father is just gorgeous! Awh!!! He'll be so cute! I hope you get him.....for selfish reasons. LOL! I want to see pics of him growing up!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

*krista* said:


> Haha, that is a rather hard fact to forget, never mind remembering


Chis don't do much "growing," do they though? LOL! Tito is still so tiny to me.....even though he's all grown up and big for the breed! <3 LOVE HIM! <3

And I guess we know why so many chis are named PEANUT! It just fits them so well! <3 <3 LOL!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha, yes they don't grow up much at all ^_^ I still call Yoshi my little peanut. Sometimes I call her my funny little bean too  She has a whole array of wierd nick names, lol.


----------



## marie-ann1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi there,

I know I am new here... but...

I personally think that he is not going to be white when he is older... I think he will be cream with a bit of white.. but not totally white...

I have a little girl that look very similar to his mum... 

I think he is cute. Are you looking for show quality or just for a pet? if you are looking for a show chi then you should wait till the puppy is older to decide...


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

She said all of their puppies that are born white (from those parents) tend to stay white, and I've seen a lot of pictures of her puppies when they are older and they are white ^_^ It doesn't matter to me if he is show quality or not.


----------



## weezie6 (Dec 16, 2006)

He is gorgeous and so are mom and dad. My mini-pin just had 5 this morning. She bred with my chi. Not expected but they are sooo tiny and cute. I'm sure I will find them loving homes. I love my two chis and my mini-pin and wouldn't trade them for the best show dog. Thats what counts isn't it? That we have chis that love us and we love them?


----------



## marie-ann1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Krista,

I think that at the end of the day it is you and your family that have to live with the desicion to add another addition to the family (be it canine or human or feline).... Only you know what is right for you and what is not...

He is seriously cute.... so do what you feel is best for YOU!!

Let us know what you do though....


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I was really hoping to get him, but right now it looks like I'm not going to be able to afford it :'( I'm so sad *sniff*


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh thats sad when you get your hopes up, cant you save up for him as hes only a new baby?


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh, finances, always spoiling the fun. But if buying him is a stretch, then vet care might be just too much. Maybe when you're out of school, but it's so hard to wait. You are in school, aren't you?

Yoshi should be a lot of consolation, though. She is SOOOO cute.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I just graduated university actually ... a couple weeks ago  Umm, it's because I still have to pay my tuition and I have tuition for dance classes as well so I don't have much left over  I could save but my parents keep insisting that I wait. Vet bills wouldn't be too bad, I get pet insurance ^_^ If he's still around in a month I may be able to get him, I just don't have any for the deposit to hold him right now.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My daughter just graduated university too, so i know how money is tight!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

think of it this way...
if its meant to be...he will still be available when you DO have the money...


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cute puppy.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

very cute puppy!!!!  

... but i just dont know about that breeder.... i did lots of research into suzys chihuahuas when i was looking for a second pup...... she doesnt show for starters,and that bothers me-all good breeders show their dogs to prove their excellence.... she also is tied in with some irresponsible breeders(look at some of the links... some of the chihuahuas on those links are HORRIBLE!!! and she sells her dogs to them-no responsible breeder will sell their pups to irresponsible breeders....shes affiliated with one merle breeder that doesnt give a damn about how to properly breed a merle......and some of her pups have had problems because of this lack of care and attention to breeding the merle properly...)


anyways...sorry for the negative response, but i would honestly pass on that breeder  ......


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I like the daddy.

But, if you don't have the money now, and this is not the best breeder, i guess it's just meant to be.


----------



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

*Tara* said:


> very cute puppy!!!!
> 
> ... but i just dont know about that breeder.... i did lots of research into suzys chihuahuas when i was looking for a second pup...... she doesnt show for starters,and that bothers me-all good breeders show their dogs to prove their excellence.... she also is tied in with some irresponsible breeders(look at some of the links... some of the chihuahuas on those links are HORRIBLE!!! and she sells her dogs to them-no responsible breeder will sell their pups to irresponsible breeders....shes affiliated with one merle breeder that doesnt give a damn about how to properly breed a merle......and some of her pups have had problems because of this lack of care and attention to breeding the merle properly...)
> 
> ...


Oh... this had made me a deffo NONO! 

I thought *Krista* said she showes them and thay win alot??

Well, anyway... I would stay clear of this kennel for sure!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I wouldn't say all good breeders show. There are good breeders around here but they can't show because there are very rarely dog shows here =/


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

while i dont think good breeders have to show (meaning attend multiple events every year just to uild up points on their dog), i do think they should take any breeding potential dog into the ring (or have it judge checked) at at least 2 different events (or 2 different judges) unfortunatly being human beings it is often too difficult to be objective of our own dogs when it comes to faults, and breeders whove not shows wouldnt know what to look for in the smaller faults (theres only so much one can learn from reading the breed standard or looking at pictures.

as for "no shows in the area" good breeders who are truly breeding for the right reasons...IMPROVING the breed and producing the best puppies possible...will travel HOURS for a dog show.
i have a komondor breeder (still VERY rare in this country) travel 10 hours to show her new male to make sure he was of breeding quality to improve and strengthen the small gene pool in thei country and produce top quality puppies that are not only healthy but LOOK like a komodor should...

So yes an EXPERIENCED 3rd party opinion from somone who KNOWS the breed (a show judge or a show breeder) is VERY important.

even if your not looking for a show puppy, the parents should still look like the standard so once again we will have chihuahuas that look like the chihuhuas we know and love 50yrs in the future!


----------



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

I know there's some breeders who dont show. That does not mean they are bad breeders, but for me that is not what I personally would call a good breeder. 

But since you said the pups mum got shown and wins, I thought she did show her dogs.

I do not know this perticular breeder so I can only reply to what is said here.

Over to a general personal opinion about 'good' breeders,

Showing ones dogs is not only for winning or getting prizes. The reson why I think showing them is so important, is to get your dogs criticized from a certified judge of the breed. That way one can be sure that one is on the right track with ones breeding. All breeders I look up to as good breeders, value that critics and it keeps them focused on what they are doing. Breeding dogs is not just something one does for fun or becouse puppies are cute. I think a good breeder breeds with passion for the breed one has chosen with a vision for the future of making the breed better and stronger than it is today- and most importantly healthy and up to breedstandard.
A breeder who uses non breedstandard dogs for selling pups will never be a breeder in my eyes.

That passion is what I look for in my breeder. The second money, fame or glory comes before that, it is not a breeder for me


----------



## CryBles (Aug 29, 2006)

I know all about bad breeders... 

my first girl i got Crystal.. was a year and a half when I got her.. she was friendly but,.. when I got her she had stitches (which I found out later was because the lady tried to breed her.. and she had to have a c-section, which meant she couldn't be part of her breeding program so to speak.. so she just kinda booted her out of the house and into the kennel with other "unbreedable" females) .. well.. when my vet removed the stitches he said they'd been in there for quite some time now.. as they were completely healed.. some of them were not there anymore etc.. not to mention.. when I got her she was completely dirty.. living on newspapers hair was matted up...

BUT... that's not what the lady had me thinking before I got her.. she'd told me she was beautiful and that she couldn't show me any pictures because she didnt' have a scanner blah blah... well the lady had me pick crystal up at a friends house because (I'm assuming she didn't want me to see what she was really living in.. since the lady claims they were in a "kennel" with heated floors.. and whatever) 

Anyways.. it took me like 2 weeks of bathing her every other day to get her fur clean, unmatted, and make her smell better.. she was a very stinky dog when I got her..

Not to mention...

the lady said she was "show quality" blah blah.. just not a breeder.. I didn't care about that.. I was looking for a pet.. and I finally found one.. and I love her to death.. I fell in love with her even when she was a dirty lil doggy.. 

and about my second dog...

Bubbles...

this lady had tons of good things posted about her on her site.. but...

When I picked up Bubbles her white was grey... she'd been living on newspapers.. and not in the house... as a matter of fact the kennel wasn't even on her property.. she claimed it was out in the country because that way people can't ask to go into the kennel because if she lets people in she'll lose her license that she worked so hard to get..

k.. Bubbles 10 months old.. was completely afraid of people (since she didnt' live in the house she didn't get socialized).. she's still not the best.. and she's been with me since Feb ( she was 10 months in feb).. she loves me.. and sometimes my husband... but, she'll bite the ankles of people she doesn't trust.. etc.. 

so.. I'm not saying not to get a puppy if you really want it.. I"m just saying that.. if you get one from someone that is not truly a "reputable" breeder... you may have to work a lil harder... looks don't matter to me.. all chi's are beautiful to me.. I just wish that some people didn't lie to make themselves sound like better breeders than they really are...

When I look for my next chi.. I'm going to be doing a lot more research into the breeder.. instead of just taking their word for it.. 

oh.. btw.. the pup is gorgeous


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh yeah, I know all about good breeders and bad breeders, but some of them ... one in particular around here, is an excellent breeder, but simply not able to be travelling hours to go to shows as he also has a full time farm to run  That's quite a bit of work. But anyway I do know the importance of breeding to standard and all that stuff, I'm just saying showing dogs around here isn't that important ... to me anyway, it's not what I look for.


----------



## CryBles (Aug 29, 2006)

I totally understand about not showing.. I don't show my girls.. I got registration papers so I could register my youngest with some club but, I opted not to.. I don't plan on doing anything special that I would need to have her registered with CKC or whatever it was


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

What a little sweetie and what stunning parents!


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

i didnt mean you HAVE to show to be a good breeder... but its definatly something i look for....most good breeders are very proud of the quality of their dogs-so they show them to showcase this


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

So Krista, have you made a final decision yet? Are you going to get him!? SQUEE!  <3


Leena, I like your new sig.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm not sure yet. If I can, I'm going to get one from a closer breeder because it's just too much trouble to get him here. She can't even ship him to Halifax so I'd have to drive to either Toronto or Montreal to get him. So then I have to pay for puppy + shipping + travelling ... which is getting a tad inconvenient


----------



## chihuahua_kisses (Nov 8, 2005)

I think he'll be absolutely beautiful. His mom and dad look very good. He might even grow some color which would make him even more beautiful.


----------

